# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Eiceldonor

## pruts

Hallo,

Ik ben geregistreerd eiceldonor en alles alles nu eidnelijk goed gaat dan kan ik begin volgend jaar voor een koppel dat ik leerde kennen via internet (en waar ik nu toch wel een goed vertrouwensband mee heb) eicellen doneren. 

Zijn er hier nog mensen die die stap hebben gezet om eicellen te doneren en die hun ervaring met mij willen delen?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## christel1

Amai Pruts, ik heb respect voor jou dat je dat wil doen echt hoor. Ik heb er wel geen ervaring mee maar dat is echt chapeau dat je dit wil doen voor iemand die geen kinderen kan krijgen

----------


## pruts

Ik wist al niet meer dat ik dit gepost had. Ondertussen heb ik eicellen afgestaan een paar maanden terug. Dit was eigenlijk een heel goede ervaring. Ik raad het veel vrouwen aan! 
Ik heb er geen hinder van gehad.

Xx

----------


## christel1

jij bent echt het beste wat een koppel met een kinderwens kan overkomen..... spijtig ben ik er wel al wat te oud voor..... anders direct

----------


## chantika

Hallo Pruts,

ik ben 42 jaar, heb 1e ivf gedaan..3 follikel, 1 eicel tp 1 embryo--misluk. 2e icsi gehad..5 follikels helaas geen eicel gevonden das breek mijn hart want om een kind heb is mijn grote wens. mijn arts zei dit kan wel gebeuren door mijn leeftijd dat kon ik niet een goede eicel produceren. ik en mijn man hebben besproken om via eiceldonor voor mijn laste kans als een moeder willen worden. mijn vraag: waar woon je? ik kom uit Gouda. misschien wil je nog doen als eiceldonor voor ons? als er is nog mogelijk misschien kan ik jou email gekregen om direct contact maken.

lief
xxx

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Chantika,

Misschien kun je Pruts het beste even een Prive berichtje sturen (PM). Vaak komen mensen na een aantal jaren niet actief meer op het forum terug, wanneer je dan een PM stuurt komt hier vaak een melding van in de email. Misschien kun je op deze manier sneller in contact komen met Pruts!
Heel veel succes verder met het zoeken naar een geschikte eiceldonor!

----------

